# Possible water pump leak



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

A few days ago on the coldest day we've had in almost 2 years my Cruze warmed up fine and was blowing hot air while driving. Noticed when I got to my destination and stopped that within 30 seconds it was blowing much cooler air. I drove around for a little while and every time the car was idling the air from the vents cooled off considerably. Checked my coolant and it was very low, picked up some of the 50/50 dexcool from Autozone and added it to the reservoir tank. Checked less than 24 hours later and it had gone done a nice amount. 
While looking around for a leak in smelled coolant on the passenger side of the engine. Noticed coolant pooling on the panels under the car under the water pump.
No longer have a warranty on the car, just under 47,000 miles. I've looked around and it seems many people have had similar or same issues. Not something I wanted to have to deal with now.....any suggestions or input is appreciated.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

TGrayEco said:


> A few days ago on the coldest day we've had in almost 2 years my Cruze warmed up fine and was blowing hot air while driving. Noticed when I got to my destination and stopped that within 30 seconds it was blowing much cooler air. I drove around for a little while and every time the car was idling the air from the vents cooled off considerably. Checked my coolant and it was very low, picked up some of the 50/50 dexcool from Autozone and added it to the reservoir tank. Checked less than 24 hours later and it had gone done a nice amount.
> While looking around for a leak in smelled coolant on the passenger side of the engine. Noticed coolant pooling on the panels under the car under the water pump.
> No longer have a warranty on the car, just under 47,000 miles. I've looked around and it seems many people have had similar or same issues. Not something I wanted to have to deal with now.....any suggestions or input is appreciated.


Water pump is covered by an extended coverage free of charge to you for 10 years/150K. It is VERY common, hence the extended warranty.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TGrayEco said:


> No longer have a warranty on the car, just under 47,000 miles.


At 47,000, you are outside of B2B, but you still have powertrain and special coverage warranties.

Note that the dealer will probably try and hit up for a diagnostics charge - but that should be waved once the tech has diagnosed the problem as coming from something covered by warranty.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> At 47,000, you are outside of B2B, but you still have powertrain and special coverage warranties.
> 
> Note that the dealer will probably try and hit up for a diagnostics charge - but that should be waved once the tech has diagnosed the problem as coming from something covered by warranty.


 Thanks, I didn't think of that. I've got family that owns a dealership, it's about a 3 hour drive. So, I'm heading that way early Tuesday morning and hoping we can get this fixed.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep, it's a common but free to you fix. If they try to do otherwise, come back here and we will point you in that direction to escalate the claim of paying to fix a warranty item. I'm sure you should be fine with family, do check the levels on the way there to ensure you don't cause other issues that may or may not be covered.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> A few days ago on the coldest day we've had in almost 2 years my Cruze warmed up fine and was blowing hot air while driving. Noticed when I got to my destination and stopped that within 30 seconds it was blowing much cooler air. I drove around for a little while and every time the car was idling the air from the vents cooled off considerably. Checked my coolant and it was very low, picked up some of the 50/50 dexcool from Autozone and added it to the reservoir tank. Checked less than 24 hours later and it had gone done a nice amount.
> While looking around for a leak in smelled coolant on the passenger side of the engine. Noticed coolant pooling on the panels under the car under the water pump.
> No longer have a warranty on the car, just under 47,000 miles. I've looked around and it seems many people have had similar or same issues. Not something I wanted to have to deal with now.....any suggestions or input is appreciated.


Hello TGrayEco,

We're sorry to hear about this coolant leak concern you're experiencing with your Cruze. I see in your most recent comment that you plan on visiting your dealership to have this checked out. If you would like an additional layer of support as you work with your dealership, please send us a private message. Also, if you provide us with your VIN, we can look into any recalls or service announcements that may be associated with this. 

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry, been busy...quick update. I took it to my dealer and was told the only leak they were seeing was actually coming from the reservoir. They put dye into the system and pressure tested it a couple of times. So, the coolant reservoir was replaced, but no explanation as to why I had been seeing coolant over under the water pump.
I returned home and maybe less than a week later noticed a little fresh coolant back under the water pump. I took it back into the dealer a few days ago and they came back and said they're replacing the water pump, the water outlet, the lower radiator hose, and the lower heater core hose. Fingers crossed that took care of all of the leaks. I'd asked one of the guys why I'd be having this many leaks in a car with only 47,700 miles and he said, "Because it's a Cruze..." Ugh..will keep an eye on it as now I'm paranoid of another leak....so far all looks good though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

TGrayEco said:


> Sorry, been busy...quick update. I took it to my dealer and was told the only leak they were seeing was actually coming from the reservoir. They put dye into the system and pressure tested it a couple of times. So, the coolant reservoir was replaced, but no explanation as to why I had been seeing coolant over under the water pump.
> I returned home and maybe less than a week later noticed a little fresh coolant back under the water pump. I took it back into the dealer a few days ago and they came back and said they're replacing the water pump, the water outlet, the lower radiator hose, and the lower heater core hose. Fingers crossed that took care of all of the leaks. I'd asked one of the guys why I'd be having this many leaks in a car with only 47,700 miles and he said, "Because it's a Cruze..." Ugh..will keep an eye on it as now I'm paranoid of another leak....so far all looks good though.


"Because It's a Cruze" totally fits this as the water pumps took a few tries to get right over the years. In 60K miles I had about 3 of them. If this is the most of your worries, I'd chalk it up as a small inconvenience unless you got charged for all the new parts. That many parts, you should be fine for quite a bit. Still monitor it for a week or so in the event air was still in the system and the level of the tank drops.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> "Because It's a Cruze" totally fits this as the water pumps took a few tries to get right over the years. In 60K miles I had about 3 of them. If this is the most of your worries, I'd chalk it up as a small inconvenience unless you got charged for all the new parts. That many parts, you should be fine for quite a bit. Still monitor it for a week or so in the event air was still in the system and the level of the tank drops.


Yeah, it was definitely an inconvenience. But, since it's a family owned dealership I just brushed it under the rug basically. Though, I am curious as to why these other leaks were not discovered when I was there the first time. But, again it doesn't matter now. It's all been fixed and I will definitely keep an eye on it over the next few weeks. The Water pump was covered, but I had to pay for the hoses (which are stupid expensive) and then labor costs. But, I got a discount, so that definitely helped. And, I have the option of being billed for repairs, something I don't have the luxury of locally. So...it's all good and let's just hope nothing else comes up.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, last Thursday I discovered my coolant reservoir almost empty, 2 weeks after my last trip for repairs. So, I took it back to my dealer and ended up trading it in. I loved the car and it was good to me for the most part these last 4 years. But, 3 trips to the dealership to figure out where this coolant leak was coming from was growing incresingly frustrating. I traded it in for a 2016 Z71 Colorado Crew Cab, been 10 years since I've owned a truck and I've missed it every day.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

TGrayEco said:


> Well, last Thursday I discovered my coolant reservoir almost empty, 2 weeks after my last trip for repairs. So, I took it back to my dealer and ended up trading it in. I loved the car and it was good to me for the most part these last 4 years. But, 3 trips to the dealership to figure out where this coolant leak was coming from was growing incresingly frustrating. I traded it in for a 2016 Z71 Colorado Crew Cab, been 10 years since I've owned a truck and I've missed it every day.


I was gonna say it may drop from air trapped but eh. It's Texas so a truck is logical. I never felt safe in a car when everyone around me is in lifted F350s.


----------



## jtown201030 (Sep 22, 2016)

hi,
sorry to hear you had to trade in your cruze. The Colorado is a nice truck. Just wanted to share my experience with my cruze and coolant issue. I noticed one day while checking the oil that my coolant was low. I filled back up and continued driving it for few days. When i noticed it was low again i pressure tested the system and found the water pump was leaking (small leak). I contacted the dealership (not the one where i purchased the car) and scheduled an appointment. The morning of the appointment pressure tested the system again to be sure it was just the water pump. After i got the car back i drove it to work and ran around town a few miles then checked my coolant level. Surprise it was low. I called the dealership and asked if there could have been air in the system they said possible but sounds like it may have another leak. I filled with coolant and started the car. Sure enough there was a nice steady leak at the thermostat housing. Now i pressure tested the car before the dealership took my car for repair and only the water pump was leaking then it comes back with a new leak. i replaced the thermostat housing myself and so far no more leaks.


----------



## HectorC (Jan 14, 2019)

I am going through this issue with my 2012 Chevy Cruze with a little over 49k miles, I contacted the local chevy dealership to see if I could have it replaced for free under the water pump extended warranty. They checked my VIN number and since it has a salvage, flooded title, apparently that void this extended warranty for the water pump... I am going to replace both the water pump and the thermostat housing next week, hope this fixes the small leak on it... thanks.


----------

